# Graphics card for Packard Bell istart 1369



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi again thanks everyone who replied this has helped me a bit lol. However if you look at the spec of my computer from this link please can someone tell me spacifically what graphics card i will need e.g. geforce 8600. Also please can you tell me what the maximum ram memory i can have and what i will need e.g. 1gb ddr2 ......

http://www.packardbell.co.uk/produc.../istart-1369/productsheet-PB49303701-802.html

Thanks Alotray::grin:


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?pn=PB49303701&t=1409

DDR2 400 / DDR2 533 / DDR2 667 DIMMs. 
Supports up to 4 GB system memory. 
Single Channel support.

1x PCI Express 16X
So can have any PCIe card you like.


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi thanks for your reply. previously i did buy a 2gb ram for this computer however problems were occuring and the system had to close down. the computer wouldnt stay on for more than 5 mins. when i enquired about it they said the maximum ram hat i can have was a 1gb. So not sure, are you sure 4gb is compatible with this computer in any of the three types you described. also what is ment by the graphis card? does this mean i can use any graphics card because i have free pci slots??:4-dontkno

Thanks for all your replies.ray:ray::grin:


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, I'm not sure what they've meant by that. According to the Packard Bell website, that is what your desktop will hold.

http://www.orcalogic.co.uk/asp/prodtype.asp?prodtype=31283&ft=M

Just remember you need DDR2 and it needs to be Unbuffered. Do not buy "registered" memory and when using XP you don't need any more than 2GB in total.

As for Graphics, as you know, you already have integrated graphics but you can add your own card via the PCI-Express socket.
There are thousands of cards to choose from, and it would depend on what you want to do on your computer which card you choose.
If you don't play many hi-spec games or do some video-editing, your integrated graphics card should be sufficient.


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

That has helped alot thanks for your help really apprishiate it. one last thing lol. I am going to be using this computer for several things. I will be using it fir general use, serfing the internet and also wanting to play the call of duty 4 game but my computer isnt compatible at the moment:sigh::sigh:

So what would you recommend i would get that will make me able to do all of the above

Thanks


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Would this work on my computer: NVIDIA GEFORCE 512MB 8600GT Graphics Video Card

I am an IT college student however still a bit confused when it comes to this.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Yes! As long as the card you have chosen is PCI-Express it will work.
You should uninstall the drivers for your present card first, then enter the system BIOS and have your pc initiate it's graphics from PCI.
This may already be the default setting, but it's easy to check.
(If your pc continues to allocate memory to the integrated graphics after you've installed your new card, just disable onboard video in BIOS).

All this makes it sound more difficult than it actually is........most common mistake upon installation is plugging the monitor into the wrong VGA socket, you will have two now, and wondering why you have no picture.

I have Call of Duty:Modern Warfare on this PC.
Straight from the ReadMe file..............
HARDWARE REQUIREMENTS:
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 2.4 GHz or AMD(R) Athlon(TM) 64 2800+ processor
or any 1.8Ghz Dual Core Processor or better supported
RAM: 512MB RAM (768MB for Windows Vista)
VIDEO CARD: NVIDIA(R) Geforce(TM) 6600 or better or ATI(R) Radeon(R) 9800Pro or better
SOUND CARD: 100% DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card
HDD SPACE: 3GB of free hard drive space

So your PC would be fine.

http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_callofduty_downloads.html

http://www.gamershell.com/download_21400.shtml


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Right completely understand. thanks alot for your help iv been enquiring for ages but with no luck. so aslong as its a pci express im ok. and to disable the intergrated one via bois.

Thanks again Hope this helps any other people with the same computer and problem

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray::grin::grin:


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

I am going ahead and buying a 1gb RAM. However there is a 512mb already in, can i leave that in and have 1 and a half gigs running or will that mess up the computer?????

Should i take the 512 out and leave the 1gb in??


----------

